# Bee venom therapy



## santa (Aug 8, 2016)

I can only told you about a relief of headaches as a side effect of treating with bee venom (3-5 sting into the neck). 
However as you probably know: Treating with bee venom can be dangerous. Allergy tests are required beforehand! Otherwise you do damage!


----------

